# I have a confession.....



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Besides being a total phsyco over my goats......I AM A TOTAL UDDER FANATIC!

I know my girls are not perfect but I absolutely LOVE to milk, when I see udder pics of all the does on here I literally start to drool! :drool: I have even imagined owning my perfect nigi doe.....Black with little white, blue eyes and an udder the size of a holstein cows :shocked: ...of course with 2 perfectly plumb and plump teats.

Nuts right? :ROFL: 


Penny, my 6 month old, has a sister( 2 years old with same parents) that freshened for the first time in mid December with an AWESOME udder....capacious, large teats with good orifices and very nicely attached. I am soooooo hoping that Penny freshens with the same. (Of course I will be waiting til September 2010 to breed her) The suspense is going to kill me! :hair: 

Anyone else here willing to confess their obsessions?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well seemings how my obsession is not appropriate for a goat forum ..... no just kidding.....

I LOVE a extra long body/neck. That is the first thing that I look at, and then I like to go from there.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My obsession is just with goats...plain and simple! When hubby and I are out driving or traveling, I'm on the constant lookout for farms with goats.....I have almost made him wreck more then once with my screech of excitement when I see a farm with goaties......I know, I'm not right....hubby tells me all the time!

Today on our hour long drive to the antique auction in the middle of Amish country I did not see one farm with goats! It was a bit disappointing, but they have beautiful horses!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a really bad addiction with 2 things.....

1: This forum....Im seriously on here ALLLLL the time. Its the coolest site EVER!

2: Im sooooooo badly addicted to Goats...Its gotten worse over the years....I need help....And My friends are NOT HELPING!!! some of them are even tempting me into getting more!
I wont name anyone(pennylullabelle)


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

No-I get that-I love black and white goats with blue eyes-and yes-the udder would definitely be a bonus! You're not crazy. I'm getting more and more obsessed by the day and I only just started with Nigis back in September!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> And My friends are NOT HELPING!!! some of them are even tempting me into getting more!
> I wont name anyone(pennylullabelle)


I have one of those too...kids-n-peeps-heehee


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:slapfloor: arent they sooo mean!!! lol
Tempting poor innocent us!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Shoot a friend of mine started with ONE nigi and wanted a little buckling I had for sale. Needless to say I took her on a "roadtrip" with me and brought her back 4 and let her use my older buck to breed all her nigis - mmmmuuuuuaaaaahhhhHH!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

that totally sounds like me!! I started with 2 goats last year...Now I have 7 :ROFL: 
PLUS!!! im getting 4 more this summer! But Im selling some also even though I dont want too lol


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

> I have one of those too...kids-n-peeps-heehee


Oh my . . . so not true. I would never encourage anyone to buy a goat. :ROFL:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope I can get my husband to catch the "bug"


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

bahahahahaha ya so they just magically get ideas without you lol :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Color...I am a sucker for color.

And seeing as I breed unregistered Nigis for pets mostly, I get away with it


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I am a sucker for paint boer goats and reds!!! I love seeing them born!! Its like opening Christmas presents!! SURPRISE!!! OOOH A PAINT!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what am I obsessed over - oh boy thats hard

right now I have no desire to buy another goat -- honest to God. But yah I guess I would say I love looking at those perfect udders.

Cant wait to see Jbugs and Mochas -- The udders behind Ziva -- OH MY but she wont be bred till Fall 2010 so yah im in that same waiting boat with you Liz

I love to travel -- thats another obsession of mine. Flying or road trip doesnt matter


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I actually have 2 obsessions. Well, maybe 3.

My life long obsession is horses. Loved them ever since I was born.

My second one is dappled boer goats. MAN I love them! Had a few dappled Nubians but they were crazy and Im not a fan of the black and whites which is what they were. But show me a Boer/Spanish dappled doe with a huge frame and Ill give you a million dollars!

My third, and latest obsession, is with Nigerians! We have 5 right now and they're all about to kid! I cant wait! Me and my mom are talking about getting 3 other Nigis soon........So the obsession grows....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Nigis are AMAZING!!! very addicting!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh geez. lol

Hmmm...

1. Goats, obviously. Like bad. If it wasn't for registered stock costs, I'd own about 20 of them. Thankfully, my husband likes them about as much as I do. 
2. The outdoors. I've got cabin fever sooooo bad. I've actually broke into tears seeing more snowflakes falling the past few weeks. I'm a fan of winter... for the first 2 weeks. Then I hate it. I want spring. I want summer. I want fall. NOW.
3. Facebook :roll: I use that site wayyyyy too much. I sometimes leave the browser up and signed in, just so I don't miss anything when I happen to walk by the computer while doing chores.
4. Clean counters. When my husband, father or children leave things on my counters and they look cluttered, I freak. I wish I was the same way about cleaning out my fridge or doing laundry. lol

....


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

[/quote]
Oh my . . . so not true. I would never encourage anyone to buy a goat. :ROFL:[/quote]

It's great to have good friends! I LOVE my goats-so glad I got them, especially this winter. :leap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

SterlingAcres said:


> 3. Facebook :roll:


ME TOO! Find me out there-Hunter Davis


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hey Liz if we ever sell Rosy I will be sure to let you know- is she your dream goat or what? 
http://www.proctorhill.com/roseypage.htm


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

omg shes soooo pretty!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW! Rosy is GORGEOUS!

I am obsessed with babies! My own first, and my goats' second. I've had four of my own, and want at least two more And I haven't got any goat babies yet, but I am getting there 

I do kind of obsess about goats in general too.

And I have this feeling that once I start to milking, I will be as obsessed as you are Liz - with udders! LOL

Oh and I am also on FB like ALL THE TIME


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

I am definately obsessed with Nigerian Dwarfs. I love their colors, their milking abilities, they are such sweeties and oh the babies I just cant resist them. When my family cant find me in the house, they know where to look. Im out with the goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> Hey Liz if we ever sell Rosy I will be sure to let you know- is she your dream goat or what?
> http://www.proctorhill.com/roseypage.htm


Yah.... Rosie is EXACTLY what I love, the total dairy look of her is AWESOME. And her udder can only get better with each freshening :drool:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well you know what- she had a buckling last year that was IDENTICAL to her- so maybe you should keep an eye on her kidding thread 

She is my step son's goat- so I doubt she is going anywhere anytime soon......not that I am upset at all about having her here. She might have the best attached udder in the herd- it is so snug and high up in there. Love it love it- hoping this freshening brings a bit more capacity and I will be very very happy with her!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OK... I have a LOT of goat related obsessions! LOL but here are a few:

1) Bucks.... I love them!!!!! I would have an entire herd of them if my husband would let me! It's funny because I don't get excited shopping for does... I love my own but I just could really care less about buying more! LOL Just please no dangling any polled, blue eyed falshy bucks in front of me.... I just can't NOT buy them! LOL As we speak I am contemplating getting 2 more!!! AHAHAHA :ROFL: I'm definitely getting one! So much for downsizing!!! :help: 

2) I'm obsessed with polled and blue eyes..... most of my herd are polled and blue eyed! :- )

3) I love a nice thick goaty butt!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Add a nice long body and depth and I'm in goaty heaven!!! :- ) I think I got a dream DOE (amazing) out of my doe Bree this year.... Rosey gets more amazing EVERYDAY!!! I can't wait to show her.

4) Showing.... definitely obsessed with that

5) Road trips.... I love long road trips.... especially if we get to buy more fainters along the way!!! :slapfloor: Last year we traveled 4300 miles for goats!!

6) I guess I'm just obsessed with goats!!!! :lovey:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtrum said:


> My obsession is just with goats...plain and simple! When hubby and I are out driving or traveling, I'm on the constant lookout for farms with goats.....I have almost made him wreck more then once with my screech of excitement when I see a farm with goaties......I know, I'm not right....hubby tells me all the time!


OMG...I do exactly the same thing...LOL... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright. I have one. I NEVER thought I'd be goat person. Honestly, I found it quite disturbing at first. I mean, they are goats... But then, I started dabbling, and now I am hooked.

I was your somewhat typical California girl, Loved graceful horses... The wind blowing in my hair kind of dreams... I sold the horses. Then a couple of years later bought the girls. And you know what? I love it. I would not buy another horse. I'd rather buy a large goat and drive a cart. LOL. Oh Lord I am strange, aren't I?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

If it helps Dayna, I am the same! My girls are into the horses just like I used to be, but I like the goats so much better anymore... I would love to get a large goat to pull a cart, HOW COOL!!


----------

